# Crappie spawn



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Caught some real black ones today


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I didn't do bad either.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

*Chaunc what lake were you at? By the way nice fish!*


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I was down at Ky lake. Hang glided small jigs tipped with nibbles in 17ft water.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

chaunc said:


> I didn't do bad either.
> View attachment 209363


That fish did not even crack a smile. Nice fish.


----------



## swine (Jan 13, 2007)

Is it over...or just beginning? Thoughts?


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

swine said:


> Is it over...or just beginning? Thoughts?


Seems to be on the downhill side here in NEO.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Going on now in the northeast Ohio/ western Pa areas. Just caught a couple limits Saturday at mosquito and buddy's caught over a hundred at Shenango.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Chaunc is the man when it comes to big crappie. Nice job as usual.


----------

